# A Classic Burnout????



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Guys,
While I've been on the site app. 3 or 4 years now, I haven't done much posting. More just trying to keep tabs on the local scumballs and crime creep into my neighborhood. Anyway, after having spent a lifetime doing the right thing I now want to bend the rules a tad. A few of the guys in my national car club have posted up some pretty cool burnout videos in thier classic El Caminos on YouTube, and I'd like to make one of my Elky at it's best/nastiest to join them. Sooooooo, can I get away with this.... say in a really large vacant parking lot awat from traffic etc. or some other private property? Or does the law still frown on this? I have a few friends that own fairly large businesses, so would written permission of property owner make it ok? I've had a perfect driving record for almost 40 years, so I'm not about to screw that up for a silly video.

Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks Guys.... Mark


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

If it's private property, you're there with permission, and you're not disturbing the neighbors and/or general public, then have at it.

I'm just wondering why someone who has been driving for 40+ years (which would put you in your mid-50's at the youngest) would even want to engage is such foolishness.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I'm just wondering why someone who has been driving for 40+ years (which would put you in your mid-50's at the youngest) would even want to engage is such foolishness.


It's a car guy thing Delta, I've been known to indulge a few times since my high school years. However, the only times I have done it, I knew I needed new tires, otherwise that is an expensive proposition.

BTW Mark, that is a nice El Camino (if that's yours in your avatar).


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Delta*, I surely can see the "foolishness" aspect of it, even my last sentence alludes to it as " a silly video", but as Johnny said... it truly is a "*car guy"* thing. Just kinda runs in your very soul. As an example, my group of friends in the club include a Pediatrician, a Missle Defense Systems numbers cruncher, a Navy Commander, a prominent RI. DeeJay, a few Schoolteachers. etc. etc. So while we're a wide cross section of society, we all have that love of brute torque and peak performing cars. Nothing quite like it. I've got no problem risking breaking expensive parts on the numbers matching drivetrain of a high end showcar making a "silly" vid, yet I wouldn't spend a red nickel in bar because that's just foolishness. Just unexplainable I guess.

I guess I should rethink this whole vid idea, as I hadn't really considered the "disturbing" any neighbors aspect. Just not worth it. Sure wish we had a track down here in S.E. Mass. 
*Johnny*, appreciate the "knowing" and yes, that's my Elk in the avatar. Thanks for the compliment. What are you running bud???

Appreciate the replies guys.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I know some guys that were friends with a neighbor. They had a ton of youtube videos of them doing burnouts around town. Their license plates were clear and the area of town was recognizable. The local police found them quite interesting and made contact with a few of those numbnuts.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Agree with the decision to stay all original, it's getting really hard, infact, extremely hard to find numbers matching cars these days, there-by kicking up the value of these gems. Although I've chromed out my Elk, I still have all the parts to put it back to 100% stock. Even the original Rally rims etc. That '68 Buick would've been a blast today. Yeah, the ones that got away huh? Had a '67 Fairlane, a '69 triple white ragtop Vette in the military, a '66 Nova, a '78 Lotus. Ahhh, if only we could have them back.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Marks72 said:


> *Delta*, I surely can see the "foolishness" aspect of it, even my last sentence alludes to it as " a silly video", but as Johnny said... it truly is a "*car guy"* thing. Just kinda runs in your very soul. As an example, my group of friends in the club include a Pediatrician, a Missle Defense Systems numbers cruncher, a Navy Commander, a prominent RI. DeeJay, a few Schoolteachers. etc. etc. So while we're a wide cross section of society, we all have that love of brute torque and peak performing cars. Nothing quite like it. I've got no problem risking breaking expensive parts on the numbers matching drivetrain of a high end showcar making a "silly" vid, yet I wouldn't spend a red nickel in bar because that's just foolishness. Just unexplainable I guess.


Fair enough; I also consider myself a "car guy" who has a 1987 Buick Grand National that I bought brand-new with my Army seperation money, which now has 22K original miles. However, I'm content to just cruise along in it doing the speed limit, and the only exciting driving I do is at work when responding to a priority call or in a pursuit, but to each their own.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I always wanted to get my hands on one of thoes and squeeze a highly modified 455 into it..... :shades_smile:


Sacrilege!!!

Rumor has it that back in 1987, someone (I have no idea who) in a Grand National once got the radar speed display on Burgin Parkway in Quincy (no longer working) up to 128mph at about 4 in the morning.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Fair enough; I also consider myself a "car guy" who has a 1987 Buick Grand National that I bought brand-new with my Army seperation money, which now has 22K original miles. However, I'm content to just cruise along in it doing the speed limit, and the only exciting driving I do is at work when responding to a priority call or in a pursuit, but to each their own.


Nice!!! Not that it was low to begin with Delta, but your stock just went way up knowing that tidbit of information!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Darth Vader's car...


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> Nice!!! Not that it was low to begin with Delta, but your stock just went way up knowing that tidbit of information!


As a "car guy", I'd certainly have to agree. Nice ride Delta......


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Fond memories of the 455. I had a 68 Toronado, front wheel drive. Rustbucket, headers were broken off so it had no exhaust whatsoever. And holes in the floorboards. On the advice of a member of the local constabulary, I re-routed the windshield sprayers through the wheel well and filled the resevoir with bleach and trans fluid. Burnout machine! Had a friend who picked up an 88 Mustang LX (4 cyl) who someone decided would be a good idea to drop a bored out 455 into. He had to stand in the engine compartment and bang out the firewall with a sledge hammer to make it fit. Too bad it had an auto trans in it....car was uncontrollable. More than once in that car, I feard I would die a virgin.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I can imagine her instilling the same kind of fear...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Hush said:


> Fond memories of the 455. I had a 68 Toronado, front wheel drive. Rustbucket, headers were broken off so it had no exhaust whatsoever. And holes in the floorboards. On the advice of a member of the local constabulary, I re-routed the windshield sprayers through the wheel well and filled the resevoir with bleach and trans fluid. Burnout machine! Had a friend who picked up an 88 Mustang LX (4 cyl) who someone decided would be a good idea to drop a bored out 455 into. He had to stand in the engine compartment and bang out the firewall with a sledge hammer to make it fit. Too bad it had an auto trans in it....car was uncontrollable. More than once in that car, I feard I would die a virgin.


One of my many shitboxes was a 1972 Pontiac Catalina with a 455ci 4bbl.....it could pass anything but a gas station, and could hold up to 10 people not-so-comfortably. An ark of a car.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

JohnnyLaw, and anyone else interested in Classics etc. I just put up a few pics of the Elk in my album on here. Not the best pics, but ok I guess.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice ride Mark.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

That engine compartment is so clean, you could perform surgery in there! As kwflatbed said, that is indeed a nice ride Mark


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Harry.... Johnny, Thanks for the compliment guys. Although they're never really "done", I try to keep it clean. 

Thanks.......


----------

